
How Not to Bomb a Job Offer - notelonmusk
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/how-not-to-bomb-your-offer-negotiation-c46bb9bc7dea/
======
fogetti
While I appreciate the time put into the article this is all speculation.
Reality is most companies simply look at the average industry salary and pick
that number as an offer. If the candidate doesn't accept it、 companies simply
look elsewhere. End of story. Most companies are not that miserable to find
new employees even when there is a labor shortage.

The only exception I can think of is being an expert of a specific field. But
then again、that specific experience cannot be generalized for the simple
reason that it is a SPECIAL case.

